# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد تجربی

## last shot

درود کسی میدونه چه طوری میشه دیپلم مجدد تجربی گرفت؟اصلا شدنی هست؟

----------


## m40

اگه رشته تجربی هستید فکر میکنم دیگه نمیتونید تجربی بگیری باید یا ریاضی بگیری یا انسانی!
سرچ هم بزنید کلی تاپیک مشابه هست که همه اینا توضیح داده شده.

----------


## khaan

اگه دیپلم رشته دیگه به جز تجربی داشته باشین بله میشه.
میرین اداره آموزش پرورش و درخواست دیپلم مجدد و تطبیق نمرات رو میدین اونها یه نامه بهتون میدن که برین داوطلب ازاد در دبیرستان بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنین و سال سوم تجربی رو بخونین. درس هایی مثل تاریخ و تربیت بندی و آمار هم نیازی ندارین

----------


## last shot

> اگه دیپلم رشته دیگه به جز تجربی داشته باشین بله میشه.
> میرین اداره آموزش پرورش و درخواست دیپلم مجدد و تطبیق نمرات رو میدین اونها یه نامه بهتون میدن که برین داوطلب ازاد در دبیرستان بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنین و سال سوم تجربی رو بخونین. درس هایی مثل تاریخ و تربیت بندی و آمار هم نیازی ندارین


من فقط میخواستم یک کاری کنم معدلم بیست بشه به در د کنکورم بخوره 19 جواب نمیده.اگر راهی بلدید بگید مرسی

----------


## khaan

> من فقط میخواستم یک کاری کنم معدلم بیست بشه به در د کنکورم بخوره 19 جواب نمیده.اگر راهی بلدید بگید مرسی


معدل 19 کاملا هم جواب میده 
راهی برای چی میگردین دقیقا ؟

----------


## last shot

> معدل 19 کاملا هم جواب میده 
> راهی برای چی میگردین دقیقا ؟


فقط میخوام بدونم میشه یا نه همین. :Yahoo (35):

----------


## khaan

> فقط میخوام بدونم میشه یا نه همین.


خب جواب دادم دیگه شدنیه
شما باید برین بخش متوسطه اداره آموزش پرورش تا واحدها رو تطبیق بزنین و سال سوم تجربی رو بخونین.
ضمنا اگه قبلا دیپلم تجربی گرفته باشین دیگه نمیتونین دیپلم مجدد رو هم تجربی بگیرین.

----------


## atrevafa

سلام.
با توجه به اینکه نوشتید دیپلم مجدد رشته تجربی،ممکن نیست.فقط از یه رشته دیگه میتونید برید رشته ی دیگه امتحان بدین.همین.

----------


## atrevafa

سلام. شنیدم که میشه دوباره امتحان نهایی سوم دبیرستان رو داد.از ما ک گذشت...شما ها اگه خواستید برید دنبالش......

----------

